# Need H.264 decoder



## poao (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi,

I am having trouble to find H.264 decoder. I found that FFDSHOW is able to decode this type but it contain lots of other decoder that I don't need and I might have them already installed and doing so can mess the whole thing up.

Therefore, it would be great to get a download link to a H.264 decoder without any other codec/decoders. I always prefer open source software if possible. (Using Windows XP)

Thanks in advance
Poao


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

www.codecguide.com

Download the K-Lite Codec pack. They tend to come in regular and Mega flavors.


----------

